# [V] Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 NEU/OVP (PC-Windows)



## bundesgerd (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich verkaufe das PC-Spiel "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3", uncut und noch in Folie  verschweisst (war ein Geschenk, dass doppelt verschenkt wurde). 

Zu haben für 30 Euro, Versand inclusive... 

Bei Interesse bitte melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Oktober 2012)

würdest du es auch für 25 EUR verkaufen?


----------

